# Kevin Love's Game Winning Three!



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Beast


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Why wouldn't you cover Kevin Love beyond the arc on an inbound play at the end of the game? Two Wolves players screened three Clippers players, ridiculous.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Didn't Rubio just hit a tying 3? The end of that game must have been ridiculous.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Porn Player said:


> Didn't Rubio just hit a tying 3? The end of that game must have been ridiculous.


It was ridiculous. I was actually standing up watching it, and almost hit the ceiling with the jumping fist pump at those 2 3s to end the game and Billups' miss. It was insane. Rubio was 0 for 10 till 20 seconds left when he hit the game tying 3. His defense and assists got them back into it though. He had huge steals towards the end to set up the comeback, even though he did nothing offensively till that game tying shot. 

Go read my other thread here about it. It was nuts. One of the absolute best games and finishes I've ever seen.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

BlakeJesus said:


> Why wouldn't you cover Kevin Love beyond the arc on an inbound play at the end of the game? Two Wolves players screened three Clippers players, ridiculous.


Good screens I guess? It was pretty stupid though on the Clippers' part.


----------

